# Think it got a little hot??



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Went to a job for a no hot water call, this is what I found, lucky it didn't burn up the place or kill anyone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Went to a job for a no hot water call, this is what I found, lucky it didn't burn up the place or kill anyone


Is that the baffle rusted down into the burner housing??


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Is that the baffle rusted down into the burner housing??


Sure looks like it. Don't you love the yahoo's that figure they can replace that original shorter tank with one of any height by simply revising that pesky chimney into a roller coaster configuration? I still see brand new condo's where the chimneys off the commercial water heaters don't have any rise before an elbow, usually its just straight into them.

"I need some extra capacity, this will be a good idea!"


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

CaberTosser said:


> Sure looks like it. Don't you love the yahoo's that figure they can replace that original shorter tank with one of any height by simply revising that pesky chimney into a roller coaster configuration? I still see brand new condo's where the chimneys off the commercial water heaters don't have any rise before an elbow, usually its just straight into them.
> 
> "I need some extra capacity, this will be a good idea!"



*I used to run into these same problems when running MFG's service work over the last 30 plus years, and the property owner always wanted it covered by the warranty :whistling2:*


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice. The tech who installed that nice GE heater did a great job, and saved the customer tons of money!


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

For you fellows in the US, what's your code requirement for vertical rise on a conventional draft chimney prior to a change of direction? It's 12" up here in Canuckistan, but to actually witness that in the field is another matter.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

CaberTosser said:


> Canuckistan...


Pardon my ignorance. Are we to assume that you hail from Canada? Is that your way of illustrating the over bearing nature of your code?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Screw that 15 year master plumber who quoted almost double to install that 50 gas. His prices are way too high.


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

I think we got same dummass working here too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plu4you said:


> I think we got same dummass working here too.


I thought Bradford White is only sold to professial plumbers??


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

plu4you said:


> I think we got same dummass working here too.


WTF! Don't these idiots read the book That the unit comes with if they don't already know that draft rises???


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I thought Bradford White is only sold to professial plumbers??


Originally it was installed by real plumber. This was a relocation job by Home Depot parking lot " plumber" after homeowner called the gas company to turn his gas on. I got the job.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess the guy thought the phrase "shiot runs down hill" meant exhaust gas too......:smh:


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy shekel!


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

That guy should be found,arrested and sentenced to 10 yrs hard labor. Good God that's the worst install I've ever seen. And that's saying alot.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

How in the world did that pass inspection!!?? Did they think the flu gas would go up then down and out? Idiots !


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg!!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like allencat is doing side jobs without inspections. Lol


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Scary stuff.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Looks like allencat is doing side jobs without inspections. Lol


He inspected it himself!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I thought Bradford White is only sold to professial plumbers??


Its California.


----------



## Mack508 (Oct 16, 2011)

He should of just flipped the waterupsidedown!!! Hahahhahahahhaahhahahahahahaahhaahahhaha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mack508 said:


> He should of just flipped the waterupsidedown!!! Hahahhahahahhaahhahahahahahaahhaahahhaha


 Ya know, Mack, ya been here over two years and can you post a full intro before we flip ya over?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Its California.


Is California a bad state to work in?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Is California a bad state to work in?


It is if you like lead, ohh and every thing we work with in the other 49 states is "known to the state of California to cause cancer" good thing I'm from Jersey none of that stuff is known to my state to cause cancer.... everyone in cali must have cancer from touching any product made anywhere other than there. Probably why anyone is allowed to smoke prescription weed must be to deal with all the chemotherapy... :rolling eyes:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> It is if you like lead, ohh and every thing we work with in the other 49 states is "known to the state of California to cause cancer" good thing I'm from Jersey none of that stuff is known to my state to cause cancer.... everyone in cali must have cancer from touching any product made anywhere other than there. Probably why anyone is allowed to smoke prescription weed must be to deal with all the chemotherapy... :rolling eyes:


I was watching the news the other day and some nut was on there talking about trying to outlaw lead because it contaminates the ground. I don't know about everybody else but the last time I checked that is where it comes from! It is very pretty out there but they must have chewed on a lead rock and lost there mind!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plu4you said:


> I think we got same dummass working here too.


At least he strapped it and was thoughtful enough to place a bucket under the leak..


----------

